# Vess Dry



## myersdiggers1998 (Jun 11, 2012)

I found this watertown bottle in the antique bottle and glass collector magazines wanted section.


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the Vess bottles. I have two from here in Lewistown, and they're pretty hard to find. These usually have a date code on the base, I think mine are from 1930. From what I've read, the green "hourglass" Vess dry bottles were only used for a few years in the late 20s-early 30s.  ~Jim


----------



## RCO (Jun 12, 2012)

thats a nice bottle , i've never seen one before . its very visually appealing


----------



## hbgpabottles (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim...I have a Harrisburg version...pretty scarce for sure. I love it!


----------

